# Cerith Eggs in my display tank



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello all, 

I'm hoping someone can give some guidance on raising Cerith snails. I've got a couple strings (I know, not the right term) in a few different places on my tank walls. It was pretty cool to actually watch the snail lay one line of them. Anyway, everything I've seen online says there's no chance, I don't have time or desire to set up an additional system, my QT has an angry damsel in it right now so that's out too. 

On a side note, my cleaner shrimp have been producing and releasing eggs for oh about 4 months now. Neither goes more than 2 days without holding some. 

Any success stories??


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Cerith Snail - Cerithium sp.


> Breeding Cerith snails
> 
> Cerith snails can be bred in aquariums but quite a few aquarists consider them difficult to breed. They do however breed spontaneously in many marine tanks and can quickly increase in numbers. A lot of algae in the aquarium can help trigger these snails to spawn, and so can an increase in water temperature. The egg clusters look like twisted phone wires. They young snails grow rapidly and a lot of calcium is needed for proper shell development; it is therefore important to make sure that there is a lot of available calcium in the water. The young snails prefer calm areas without any current.


Saltwater Aquarium Invertebrates for Marine Aquariums: Cerith Snail
Breeding Cerith Snails - Reef Central Online Community


----------

